# Richmond, VA -- Looking for Group



## SteelCoyote (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm taking a new job in Richmond, VA and will be moving there mid/late February.

I'm a long-time gamer, I've played more games and systems than I can remember, and I'm looking primarily for a mature (meaning game-focused, but with "real" jobs and an understanding of work/life/game balance) group who enjoys RPing/Action/Story in relatively equal measure.  I'm not looking for beer & pretzels and pushing minis, nor am I looking for Shakespeare In The Park, I'd like something balanced in the middle...

I could run, but I'm looking more to play until I get to know the group.

*Games I'm most interested in:*
Pathfinder
D&D 4e
DC Adventures/M&M (3rd/current Ed)
Shadowrun (2e/FASA)

Something else? LMK, I've played a TON of games and might be interested...

If you think you've got something I'd be interested in, and you've got a spot, let me know here or I posted in the Gamers Seeking Gamers map thing.

Thanks!


----------



## GTStinger (Feb 25, 2013)

I am starting up a Star Wars campaign using the SAGA system.
There are five of us that have gamed together for years and have one newcomer joining the campaign. Our  website is called Holocron Productions
Not sure if SciFi is your style, but figured I would make the offer.  Another member may be starting a Pathfinder group soon. We have also  run DnD, Stargate and Superhero games in the past.


----------



## SteelCoyote (Feb 26, 2013)

PM received and replied.


----------



## SteelCoyote (Mar 16, 2013)

Updated my zip code, I'm now in 23236 in North Chesterfield, VA


----------

